# ADA Amazonia Aqua Soil Alternative



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Jun 2019)

ADA Amazonia Aqua Soil Has been suggested as ideal for growing Anubias emmersed in a terrarium. I’m just wondering what alternatives are out there. I think the coarse type Amazonia would look quite good and make planting easier so anything else with a similar grain size would be good. Just hoping to save a few pennies!


----------



## NOWIS (28 Jun 2019)

Garden soil will save a few pennies


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Jun 2019)

Yes I thought of that but I do like the Aesthetics of the granular stuff.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (30 Jun 2019)

Tropica aquarium soil is very similar, cheaper and also cleaner (less dust) than ADA soil.


----------

